# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about the Russian alphabet lesson masterrussian.com/blalphabet.shtml

## Unregistered

how do you write kiwi in cursive russian

----------


## chaika

_Why?_

----------


## MasterAdmin

> how do you write kiwi in cursive russian

 In cursive Russian, you do not write kiwi. In cursive Russian, Kiwi writes you!  ::

----------

